# Lost End Of Unused Film In Cassette



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

ok-bought a Minolta dynax 404si about 8 months ago- absolutely fine and great pics-just the one film through- bought new 36 yesterday and tried to load-wouldnt do the auto wind on. Started playing opening the back and inchining film forward to what looked like suitable wind connect position. Still showing flashing zero.

Played a bit more and then touched auto REWIND weeny button-like a greyhound after a startled fly the film end disappeared back into the cassette.

Â£2.99 into a black hole. Anyone got an idea how to retrieve the end.? Have tried turning the top cassette spool but no good..

. what was that film-Dumb and Dumber? Dumbo?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=film+retriever&_sacat=0


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry, you've lost me, what's this "film" and "cassette" you're talking about...?

:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Straighten out a paperclip and then bend the end to a right angle about 1/8 on an inch long. Slip the hook in-between the light seals at the bottom of the can where the half leader is. Turn the hook away from the sprocket holes, allowing the blunt side to touch the leader, and rotate the spindle. When you feel the very end of the leader pass under the paperclip, rotate the hook and snag a sprocket hole. Gently pull the end of the leader back through the light seals. Do all of this in a darkened room.

... Or purchase one of the gizmos Stan linked to.









Later,

William


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Davey P said:


> Sorry, you've lost me, what's this "film" and "cassette" you're talking about...?
> 
> :lol:


ah-the Mysteries of the Ancients


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Straighten out a paperclip and then bend the end to a right angle about 1/8 on an inch long. Slip the hook in-between the light seals at the bottom of the can where the half leader is. Turn the hook away from the sprocket holes, allowing the blunt side to touch the leader, and rotate the spindle. When you feel the very end of the leader pass under the paperclip, rotate the hook and snag a sprocket hole. Gently pull the end of the leader back through the light seals. Do all of this in a darkened room.
> 
> ... Or purchase one of the gizmos Stan linked to.
> 
> ...


I like the 'James Bondness' of this solution best. I suppose you think you are very clever eh Mr Wilson ? Ve vill see about that !


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Service Engineer said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Straighten out a paperclip and then bend the end to a right angle about 1/8 on an inch long. Slip the hook in-between the light seals at the bottom of the can where the half leader is. Turn the hook away from the sprocket holes, allowing the blunt side to touch the leader, and rotate the spindle. When you feel the very end of the leader pass under the paperclip, rotate the hook and snag a sprocket hole. Gently pull the end of the leader back through the light seals. Do all of this in a darkened room.
> ...


:lol:

When I first did this, I wasn't feeling very clever.









Later,

William


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, this works:






All the best.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

have tried the paperclip jobbie-no success yet-,will need another film to try the spit and pull tomorrow!

thanks chaps- keep ideas coming.


----------

